# Grİnder grand stand



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Hı guys this is my new machine grinder


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

now ı need a stand ı like these desings


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

ı will share plan you can do it...


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

its nice and simple design...


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

thanks PİNTEREST for new design idea ....


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

STEP1 i made pallet wood i dont want to use first quality wood because i can mistake i am a amateur this stand is very cheap i cutting legs and pieces...
















Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

STEP2 time is Montage ...









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

STEP3 i build shelf...









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İts not finished yet....i will finish after my photos update ...please dont forget your idea write me your negative or possitive comment ....your comment very important for me .....









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

That is a good idea. I need something like that but have very little space to place something on the floor. Were the drawings made on Sketch Up?


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Pineknot_86 said:


> That is a good idea. I need something like that but have very little space to place something on the floor. Were the drawings made on Sketch Up?


yes they were made on sketch up this isnt my design you can find it www.themodsquito.com 
here is cut list


2x	32”
3x	3-1/2”
2x	12” with 45° partial miter on both ends
4x	12” with 45° partial miter on one end
1x	12”x18”x3/4” plywood


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Pretty neat. I made a couple of adjustable height saw horses and devised a way to easily attach (and detach) my grinder to them. That way, I can store the grinder on a the shelf when I am not using it.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Don't go with those little dinky stands.. go with a REAL grandstand.. And sell tickets to people who are dying to watch you grind stuff.. 








I particularly like the tower at the top.. That's where the announcer sits to call the play by play..

I squandered my money and went all out for a harbor freight grinder..


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I was looking and with a bit of ingenuity and moving a few things, I might have a small place for Michel's stand.


----------



## rinn69 (Feb 12, 2016)

Merhaba Faith Michel, nasilsinis ? Good looking stand you've built. I was stationed in Ankara back in 1990-1991 in Balgat (Ankara Air Station) and learned enough Turkish to get me back to the base, or get me in trouble LOL  I am still trying to find a good Turkish restaurant here in the USA....loved doner kebabs and ekmek, but wasn't a fan of Efes or Raki. For those not familiar with Efes (Turkish beer brand), it wasn't regulated very well....drank 6 one night, barely caught a buzz, drank 4 the next night and was hammered.... Raki is the "national drink" of Turkey ( or at least that's what I was told) and is similar to Ouzo with a strong black licorice flavor....it's clear, but when you mix water 50/50 with it, it turns a violet color, which is kinda cool. Didn't get out to see much of the country, but what I did see was beautiful !! I wish I knew about Turkish walnut when I was there....I would have bought a ton of it !!

görüşürüz


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I am sorry .. I didn't see your comment...

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

2019 year upgrade..

I did add two mini doors.

I did add wooden cup for water..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The stand is pretty and obviously well made.


However, I would at least double the size of the feet. As it shows in the pictures I believe it to be too "tippy."


George


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

GeorgeC said:


> The stand is pretty and obviously well made.
> 
> 
> However, I would at least double the size of the feet. As it shows in the pictures I believe it to be too "tippy."
> ...


I am sorry @GeorgeC .. I don't agree with you.. I use it about a year... Believe me it is very stable.. if I least double the size of the feet I can not walk in my workshop ... I can fall when I am walking in my workshop... Because it is too tiny..

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

if that style works for you in your environment, that is totally okay.

but - as mentioned above, just an observation, anything that 
sticks out into the walking area, for most of us, is a trip hazard.
(and too small of a footprint is a tip-over hazard).
if you were asking for advice, I would have voted for the first model
from Wood Magazine which has plenty of room for storing extra
wheels and tools.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

This is my scrap old desk work lamp... it is minimum 15 years old... but it still work very well..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I want to add on it...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I want to convert an architect lamp.. it will be like this...






Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

It will be portatable...

Can I do it ???

Really I don't know..

We will see....

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------

